# Latest member of "The Lever Club" - QM Veloce after 24 hours



## rob177palmer

Herewith photographic application to join TLC!










It all started at the Rave forum day last year - lots of lovely levers and I knew I wanted one. However, being a long way off affording a Londinium, I stashed my lever ambitions at the back of my mind&#8230;until last week, when I stumbled across a well-priced Quick Mill Veloce from Bella Barista.

I made an impulsive 5-hour round trip yesterday to bring her back home to Bristol. Paired with a Ceado e37s, the Veloce is my first proper machine, having been a long-term owner of a fully-modded Classic.

BB were as helpful and friendly as ever. Whilst waiting for the QM to warm up I was given a full tour of the business, finishing in the roastery to play with their Compak E5 / LM GS3 test setup and sampling their in-house beans. We then compared how the Veloce could perform using the same beans, paired with their Rocket Fausto (which I think is a lesser grinder than the Compak?).

First impressions were that the grind quality from my Ceado is truly exceptional when compared to either of the BB test grinders.

Second impression was that the Veloce held its own against the GS3. The Veloce shot was less "bright" and probably more palatable - the discrete flavours blended together better - the GS3 revealed a very distinct lime flavour, which was too dominant for my tastes. Lovely body in the Veloce shots though, and I was sure I could improve on both the grind and distribution to get better results at home.

I spent a reasonable amount of time yesterday afternoon playing with decaf, with some acceptable results but nothing ground-breaking.

Today, however, and back to my normal beans (currently Django Nyungwe) I started to get some seriously tasty results. More of an early observation, but I had understood that levers required a finer grind to perform best - yet my Veloce is preferring slightly coarser that my Classic, which is interesting.

Now I am starting to get to grips with my new baby, I wanted to ask for advice on how long to wet the grinds before extracting.

How long is a reasonable time to hold the lever down before commencing the pour? I have been going for 10 seconds PI then timing a 30-35 second shot once I release the lever.

I don't always see the first coffee drips following a 10s PI - is it important to see drips before releasing the lever? Should I adjust the length of PI each time, only starting the pour after seeing the first drips, or do I standardise the length of PI and release the lever after X seconds, regardless of whether drips are evident?

I am loving the silent pours (once the vibe pump has done its thing!). Below a photo of a very tasty shot - 16g in, 32g out, poured into 10g of hot water in the cup.


----------



## 4085

Congratulations.....the lever down is the equivalent to pre infusion. I used to do this for a minimum of 6 seconds and a maximum of 10. The determining factor for me, was after raising the lever how long took for the first drops to appear. Do not start your count until the stream has started and then, and it is only a guideline, I used to time the shot from 20 to 30 seconds. Taste will keep you right.

The Veloce is a capable machine. I owned one as well


----------



## Jony

OHH Lever we go nice one.


----------



## rob177palmer

It was reading your comments and various exchanges with coffeechap and others that helped push me over the edge. I was very thankful for your full reviews as they really helped me understand the machine before making the trip to view it.


----------



## 4085

There was a bit of hoo hah about this machine versus Londinium. With hindsight, it was stupid. it is a bit like saying a Rocket is just a copy of an Expobar...it was an interesting project and fell because QuickMill would not back it......yet funnily enough you can still buy it on the Continent made by QM...strange that hey!


----------



## rob177palmer

Oh...and a totally gratuitous video of the pour that produced the above shot....

http://


----------



## rob177palmer

dfk41 said:


> The determining factor for me, was after raising the lever how long took for the first drops to appear.


So pull a shot, arbitrarily a 6s PI, if that didn't pour smoothly, or poured too slow, adjust for a longer PI next pull, rather than tweaking the grind?


----------



## Stanic

Great! As for PI, a bottomless portafilter and a shot mirror are of great help. What I do is wait until the bottom of the basket gets covered with coffee, then increase the pressure (release the lever in your case). The shot in your video looks great!


----------



## 4085

rob177palmer said:


> So pull a shot, arbitrarily a 6s PI, if that didn't pour smoothly, or poured too slow, adjust for a longer PI next pull, rather than tweaking the grind?


Thats about right, but, cannot promise a grind tweak might not be needed. At the moment it all seems a little strange and you are having to sit and think about every parameter. After a short spell of time, everything will be on autopilot and these things will just happen without thought!


----------



## rob177palmer

Thanks gents. Really appreciated.

I'll keep trucking this week and see where I manage to get my shots to.

Interesting to try and hit a slightly shorter pour than I am used to, which I know will mean I am at a significantly courser grind than I have ever needed on my Classic - that's unexpected.

Am I right that (all other factors being equal) a longer PI = quicker resultant pour?


----------



## MildredM

Huge congratulations

















I usually go for around a 6s to 10s pi on mine. Then another 30 to 40s depending on the beans and what I am trying to achieve.

Enjoy your new machine!


----------



## rob177palmer

I forecast a heavy caffeine intake over the next 7 days


----------



## iroko

Congrats, nice machine. I also aim for about 6-10s pi and about 30/35s before I pull the cup.

If your waiting 10s before drips try slightly loosening the grind to 6s before drips and see how that taste's, then just play around to suit your taste. Enjoy.


----------



## jlarkin

Looks great - sounds like you're starting to enjoy it. Well done on that impulsive round trip!


----------



## Stanic

for me, the play with PI depends on the beans and roast level (and those two also influence grind setting - which then influences PI) all parameters are interconnected to a certain level

in general, high altitude natural or honey process light-to-medium roast beans are hard to extract, demand fine grinding, long pre-infusion and higher temperature - mind you, it is very easy to get the desired temperature with the Portaspresso

some examples with beans I had last month (the extraction ratio is mostly 1 : 1,5):

Sq. Mile Ortiz 1900 - this was white honey process, roasted for filter but I only used it for espresso, I used rather fine grinding, looong pre-infusion and temperature of 94°C, yielding very very sweet shots

Sq. Mile Sweetshop - this was quite similar but already medium roast for espresso so I used water at 93°C and very slightly coarser grind setting

I have a medium-light roast Kenya from polish Tommy café and these beans work well with the same settings (grind and temp) as the Ortiz 1900

now with the Rave San Pascual natural process beans I have I tried the same grind settings as with the Ortiz1900 and 93°C but this led to overextraction and bitter taste with dark crema leaving a ring in the cup, the roast level is past medium meaning they are easier to extract compared to previous ones - so I set the grinder a bit more coarse again and temp of 92°C, the PI is logically shorter as well as overall shot duration

you will soon find out what works and what not with the beans you have, it just takes some time and conscious observation


----------



## coffeechap

Great that you made the trip, so close to helping out with collection but you were way to keen.


----------



## Rhys

Great looking machine that, nice and shiny as well









I guess once you see coffee coming through the bottom of the basket, then you have reached full saturation. Can you adjust pre-infusion pressure? I don't know Anything about the QM tbh (guessing it's tank fed? Can it be line fed?)


----------



## 4085

Rhys said:


> Great looking machine that, nice and shiny as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess once you see coffee coming through the bottom of the basket, then you have reached full saturation. Can you adjust pre-infusion pressure? I don't know Anything about the QM tbh (guessing it's tank fed? Can it be line fed?)


I had both so they come tank fed but can be swopped to line fed


----------



## rob177palmer

Really enjoying reading everyone and comments, so thanks for the help. It's useful to see how different people describe the processes, as you pick up different ideas from each.

I'm definitely going to loosen the grind tomorrow morning and see what I can make from it. Shorter PI would be better at first I think, to give a good base to start from.

@Rhys - I'm not sure if I can adjust the PI pressure - it is tank fed so I suspect that the PI is driving by boiler pressure?? (Guessing!!)

@coffeechap - thank you again for the offer. As you say - I was off like he proverbial rat up a drainpipe once my wife gave the a-ok!!


----------



## rob177palmer

Dfk - am I right that you were recently comparing IMS to VST?

I bought an IMS Competizione convex base ridgeless to compare to my 15g VST ridgeless. So far dosing 16g into the IMS leaves a big puddle of water on top of the puck as so much headroom. BB were adamant that this would work with a c.15-16g dose, but I think I am preferring my 15g VST so far.


----------



## Jollybean

Great machine there Rob. Looks like you will have a lot of fun getting to grips with it


----------



## rob177palmer

So day 2 and I was definitely late to work due to too much coffee time!

Finished my Django beans (decided they weren't my favourite, so looking forward to my next batch from them - 1 kg of los Pirineos rested and read to go), and moved on to some Milk Buster that Bella Bariata threw in to the deal on my machine. Not my usual roast but I was astonished at how clearly I could detect the tasting notes mentioned on the packet.

My Classic shots tasted lovely, but I was seldom able to pick up subtle flavours / tasting notes. The lever has made these immediately clear.

I have also been working on coarsening up the grind to speed up my PI and shots. Still early stages but the results seem to be positive - I would have expected under-extracted shots at this grind size and that yet the results have tasted superb.

Now back to full filter coffee at work - nondescript tasting notes of "coffee"


----------



## jlarkin

rob177palmer said:


> Now back to full filter coffee at work - nondescript tasting notes of "coffee"


Sounds like you need to up your work filter coffee game next? ;-)


----------



## Stanic

Did you look at the Cafelat lever group seal kit?

It is a simple upgrade with seemingly good value


----------



## rob177palmer

Stanic said:


> Did you look at the Cafelat lever group seal kit?
> 
> It is a simple upgrade with seemingly good value


Not the group seal - I have seen that kit exists - but I have asked B.B. if they can supply me with a PF Cafelat seal as the one they installed doesn't allow the PF ark low easily at 6-o'clock without a lot of effort.

I saw the group seal is an easy process - what do we think adding higher quality silicone seals will bring to the party?

Thanks


----------



## rob177palmer

One question for people who know this machine - should

It have a low tank level indicator?

I have unexpectedly run dry twice now. There is no visual water level indicator and I have not seen any light that would indicate it is running low.

If there isn't anything already on the machine, I have seen some 9v powered alarms on eBay and I though about fixing the sensor wires inside the tank at the right minimum level?

Thanks


----------



## 4515

Mixed reviews.

Theres a thread on the silicone seals. I tried them and they didn't work for me. Others use them without issue. It all seems to depend on the tolerance of the piston.

If they work then they shouldn't need replacing as often as the rubber seals and they are easier to install due to the softer nature of silicone.


----------



## 4515

If you want to give the silicone seals a go, pm me your address and I'll send you my seals (used for about 3 months so as new). No charge - theyre just cluttering up the kitchen right now


----------



## 4085

rob177palmer said:


> One question for people who know this machine - should
> 
> It have a low tank level indicator?
> 
> I have unexpectedly run dry twice now. There is no visual water level indicator and I have not seen any light that would indicate it is running low.
> 
> If there isn't anything already on the machine, I have seen some 9v powered alarms on eBay and I though about fixing the sensor wires inside the tank at the right minimum level?
> 
> Thanks


Cannot remember now....ask BB


----------



## rob177palmer

Thanks Dave - have fired off an email to David and also asked for their usual machine guide, which i haven't been given yet.

I'll see what happens. Now glad I didn't get a rotary pump, given I've already run dry twice so far!


----------



## 4085

rob177palmer said:


> Thanks Dave - have fired off an email to David and also asked for their usual machine guide, which i haven't been given yet.
> 
> I'll see what happens. Now glad I didn't get a rotary pump, given I've already run dry twice so far!


try lifting the water tank out. There ought to be a sensor (if there is one) near the bottom and simply relocating the tank might help. If not, then is there a wire hanging off which looks like it ought to be connected to the water tank?


----------



## rob177palmer

So I'm not sure this is equipped with a low water warning system - nothing obvious in and around the tank.

Here is the reservoir:










The external screw relates to this weird structure on the bottom corner inside of the tank? Do we know what that might be?



















Can't see any cables or sensors in the reservoir "bay":










Focussing on the area next the screw and weird internal structure:










I do think this needs something to warn that you are about to run out of reservoir water as the tank is so far away from the user it is hard to regularly check. Is it common for such a machine not to have an alarm?


----------



## Stanic

looks like a magnetic float albeit without sensor


----------



## grumpydaddy

That "bolt" in the side of the reservoir, does it line up with a contact of any kind on the housing?


----------



## rob177palmer

Stanic said:


> looks like a magnetic float albeit without sensor


That's what I thought - it rattles when empty so seems to have some movement - sure it must be supposed to be a sensor.



grumpydaddy said:


> That "bolt" in the side of the reservoir, does it line up with a contact of any kind on the housing?


I will look again tomorrow but don't think the bolt does line up - certainly can't see anything on the photos. The area around the tank was surprisingly free of any sensors or wires.


----------



## christos_geo

Wires may be under that base plate. Might be spring loaded like on my Izzo which detects the weight of the tank. If that base plate moves when pressed that's probably where your sensor will be, if there is one there.


----------



## rob177palmer

So a slight distraction whilst my wife was busy having baby #2 these last coupe of days. I suspect I'm going to be relying on the Veloce for some serious caffeine fuel these next few weeks!

after contacting some former owners on the forum, it looks like QM have gone for the cheap option and just used the Verona reservoir but not installed the associated low water alarm system. Looks like I'm going to have to engineers something. Working plan is to see if there is an external metal anchor point on the base also - then I can attach the sensors from this sort of thing - http:// https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F121153706974 - externally on the tank, and when the water level subsides it will break the circuit.

That is assuming there is a similar "screw" on the base.

Alternately I would need to affix the wires on the inside of the tank at an appropriate height. Not sure how I feel about these wires marinating in the espresso tank water? Any thoughts strongly against this backup idea?


----------



## rob177palmer

On the espresso front, Soll kindly gave me some hints about using the machine.

The cooking flush is new to me. from my very unscientific testing mine seems to benefit tatewise from a c. 50ml flush before I prepare the dust basket of the day.

I haven't been purposefully flushing between shots except for using the group water to wash the p/f.

From my Classic days, I tend to wash the p/f straight after the shot whilst it is cooling to drinkable temp but, given I am now on a Hx, I might be better served by drinking the espresso and then doing a combined wash-and-flush just before preparing the next, so there is less time for the brew water to sit in the thermosyphon and potentially overhead again.


----------



## ashcroc

rob177palmer said:


> So a slight distraction whilst my wife was busy having baby #2 these last coupe of days. I suspect I'm going to be relying on the Veloce for some serious caffeine fuel these next few weeks!
> 
> after contacting some former owners on the forum, it looks like QM have gone for the cheap option and just used the Verona reservoir but not installed the associated low water alarm system. Looks like I'm going to have to engineers something. Working plan is to see if there is an external metal anchor point on the base also - then I can attach the sensors from this sort of thing - http:// https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F121153706974 - externally on the tank, and when the water level subsides it will break the circuit.
> 
> That is assuming there is a similar "screw" on the base.
> 
> Alternately I would need to affix the wires on the inside of the tank at an appropriate height. Not sure how I feel about these wires marinating in the espresso tank water? Any thoughts strongly against this backup idea?


Would it be possible to fit the required circuitry from a verona into your machine to utilise the sensor you already have?

Oh & congarts on the new arrival.


----------



## rob177palmer

ashcroc said:


> Would it be possible to fit the required circuitry from a verona into your machine to utilise the sensor you already have?
> 
> Oh & congarts on the new arrival.


I hadn't thought of that. I am sure either Soll or another thread mentioned that the Verona alarm links to the PID? Not sure if that is likely now I think about it, but might be an option tho.

I'm planning to investigate the tank properly and open up the machine sides this week to see what I have to play with.

I had hoped to get a simple machine so I wouldn't need to use my laughable electronic skills, but hey ho!


----------



## ashcroc

rob177palmer said:


> I hadn't thought of that. I am sure either Soll or another thread mentioned that the Verona alarm links to the PID? Not sure if that is likely now I think about it, but might be an option tho.
> 
> I'm planning to investigate the tank properly and open up the machine sides this week to see what I have to play with.
> 
> I had hoped to get a simple machine so I wouldn't need to use my laughable electronic skills, but hey ho!


Where it links to on the verona doesn't really matter as you can always hook it up to a light or buzzer. It's the other end that interacts with the sensor that's important.


----------



## rob177palmer

I suspect this is the corresponding part...?

http:// https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/magnetic-reed-sensor-for-quickmill-andreja-veloce-verona.html

I'll check the reservoir in detail tomorrow and. Make a plan. I'm not really sure how the above part would work so might need to investigate further


----------



## rob177palmer

So everything has been a little quiet this week as have mostly been focusing on the newest addition to our family - a long 5 days of caffeine through necessity!

So I have been busy pulling a lot of shots on the Veloce and starting to get to grips with what works best. I am finding a 6-10 s PI followed by just holding the lever back slightly at spring engagement for a slightly higher PI before the Main extraction seems to work really well.

I am also getting to grips with adjusting the PI and retarding the lever between shots to manipulate the output.

Loving the machine and delighted I chose a lever.

I have learned two things:

1) this is definitely a Hx machine and definitely needs a cooling shot after the machine warms up. 60-100ml (filling the shot glass and letting it overflow) does the trick, but the second shot is always better than the first.

2) it does have a low water detection system, but no sort of alarm to let the user know what is going on!!

It does have a reed sensor installed (the part that I posted about above). When the water falls below minimum the circuit breaks and the pump and heating element can't function. It would have been fairly obvious to install an LED to communicate this to the user! i'll be adding something to make this more obvious and hopefully avoid running dry so frequently.


----------



## rob177palmer

Thanks to @El carajillo for his help in taking apart his Verona to send me internal photos so I could better understand my machine.


----------



## rob177palmer

@dfk41 - you have had Veloce and Londinium. How do the two compare with need for cooling flush?

I thought I had read somewhere that the L1 didn't require a flush, but I thought was also an Hx machine, so I don't understand how that can be.


----------



## 4085

rob177palmer said:


> @dfk41 - you have had Veloce and Londinium. How do the two compare with need for cooling flush?
> 
> I thought I had read somewhere that the L1 didn't require a flush, but I thought was also an Hx machine, so I don't understand how that can be.


best practice would be a short flush if it has been idle for say more than 30 mins. In theory, the 2 machines are the same. Water circulates between the boiler and the group continuously, but sometimes the thermos-hon can stall, so a quick flush ensures this does not happen


----------



## rob177palmer

I can definitely notice the temperature and flavour difference first thing in a morning if I don't flush first.

How often would you normally expect the thermosiphon to stall? Presumably this might happen if air were in the circuit? If so, have I missed anything on install that might be the cause?


----------



## rob177palmer

So thermosiphon stalling is definitely a real thing.

This article is really interesting:

http:// http://www.frcndigital.com/coffee/stall.html


----------



## 4085

I would not get hung up on it. I cannot speak for all L1/Veloce owners but for myself, on a lever before I grind I flush, not a lot, 30 to 40 mms. this ensures if stalling has occurred it restarts, and if stalling has not occurred, cannot do any harm. I do the same thing on me Sage DB and every machine I have owned. Neither machines are cold feed HX though, so that link is not accurate. Think of it like stirring a slightly clumpy grind before tamping, it just becomes part of the process


----------



## iroko

rob177palmer said:


> @dfk41 - you have had Veloce and Londinium. How do the two compare with need for cooling flush?
> 
> I thought I had read somewhere that the L1 didn't require a flush, but I thought was also an Hx machine, so I don't understand how that can be.


I only give my L1 a quick flush after I've pulled a shot. I warm machine for about 1hr before using, I don't flush before shot.

Is your machine running too hot ?, maybe turn It down a bit.

If you pull the lever when machine is off It wont heat up fully next time you put It on, you will have disturbed the thermosyphon and the machine will be cool.


----------



## rob177palmer

Thanks both. It's really useful to hear how you're using yours.

I'm at 1-1.1 bar, so should be nicely in the temperature range. It's literally the first shot,then the next few in succession within, say 1 hr , are all lovely.

I'm leaning a lot about how this thing works, and it's useful to understand the reasoning behind why something is necessary


----------



## iroko

Mines at 1.3, so 1.1 doesn't sound like It should be too hot. Has anyone else got the Veloce and do they need to flush ?


----------



## rob177palmer

Sadly very few were sold in UK sit seems. Still being sold in Europe under the Rapido (I think) name, but my foreign language skills aren't great!

Think I'm getting there with how to use it though. Had friends around this morning and pulling loads of shots back to back was really useful experience. I think my pressure is good TBH. Just learning when and how much cooking flush is needed to get the best out of it


----------



## 4085

BB were only obliged to buy 6 I think it was. It was a project QM did not really support. They are very capable machines. Not many in existence so count yourself lucky! And I daresay many L1 owners would consider a new one if they knew what price you paid for yours, compared to the resale value of 2 to 4 year old L1's!


----------



## rob177palmer

That was the deciding factor for me - I might well have the best bang per buck espresso going









Also leaves the path open for an L1 eventually - the L1 is undeniably a little prettier externally, even if little difference in the cup.

I'm really enjoying going through all the old beans and roasters I have previously used over the years and seeing the difference in coffee flavour when pulled on the lever. Rediscovering some gems!


----------



## Stanic

great to hear that you are very happy!

was that the one for £950?


----------



## rob177palmer

Yes - but my wife doesn't know that...


----------



## rob177palmer

So, an interesting idea experiment today.

Two shots. Back to back, no change in grinder setting.

Shot 1 - I got distracted by my 3-year old, so a 10-15s PI, then retarding the lever for about 5s then full spring power:










Shot 2 - as a comparison I went for a 1s PI, then no retarding of lever - gentle release straight to full power.










So, what are we learning from this?? Medium to light roast fresh beans - Django Los Pirineos - vac sealed and frozen at 7 days, now frozen for 3 weeks.

- A longer wetting of the puck definitely increases flow speed.

- visibly, the crema on shot 2 looks better extracted - more coffee oil spots maybe?

- difficult to be certain that Shot 2 tasted better, but it did have a deeper finishing flavour and possibly a nicer mouth feel

So I am not necessarily improving things by faffing and excessively wetting the puck.


----------



## Stanic

is this using the auto timer mode that starts after it registers the first drops of coffee? is the pre-infusion included in the top time?


----------



## rob177palmer

Stanic said:


> is this using the auto timer mode that starts after it registers the first drops of coffee? is the pre-infusion included in the top time?


Good point - should have clarified. This IS autostart/stop timer mode so those shot times are the times for which the extraction was actually flowing.


----------



## Stanic

so the difference might not be that huge hmm

what about the taste?


----------



## rob177palmer

Not noticeably different taste.

Mouthfeel of shot 2 was better and I could persuade myself it also tasted better. Shot 1 cooled down a reasonable amount whilst shot 2 was being prepared, so I find it hard to compare taste when temperature is different.

I will be trying this again tomorrow if I remember to see if I replicate the same outcome.


----------



## rob177palmer

It makes sense that too much wetting would lead to channeling and poorer extraction though. I was interested to see just how different the result was.


----------



## Deansie26

Beautiful set up there congrats!


----------



## ashcroc

rob177palmer said:


> Not noticeably different taste.
> 
> Mouthfeel of shot 2 was better and I could persuade myself it also tasted better. Shot 1 cooled down a reasonable amount whilst shot 2 was being prepared, so I find it hard to compare taste when temperature is different.
> 
> I will be trying this again tomorrow if I remember to see if I replicate the same outcome.


Interesting findings. To try & rule out temperature, you could try repeating with the methods reversed.


----------



## rob177palmer

Okay, so same experiment, same beans (different cups to confuse things) same visual result!

Shot 1 - 3 s PI, only retarding never to smooth transition:










Shot 2 - 12 s PI, 5 s retard of lever, then full extraction:










Visually, the lower PI shot looks better. Extraction was a nudge too slow, but smooth.

Swapping the order means the "better extraction" is cooler to taste.

Shot 1 has a more balanced acidity I and a more pleasing aftertaste. It is subtle and I would be happy with either one, but I do prefer shot 1.

Another consideration is, with shot 2 I would next try to tighten the grind setting, but I'm really very fine already and I don't want to push the Ceado down to its finer limits as then the timing accuracy is poorer and I feel I am at the edge of its abilities.

So another conclusion is the longer PI is also forcing me to grind unnecessarily fine.

I'll try settling on a 5/6 s PI and moderate retarding if the lever (this is what dfk was guiding at a while back in the thread, but it's always good to understand why).


----------



## rob177palmer

Does anybody (@coffeechap ? @khampal ?) know how to adjust boiler pressure in the Veloce / Radpia?

I fancy playing and noticed I am running a little low after filling the group chamber









When I last took the cover off, I found this - is this what I need to adjust?










Thanks anyone that can help!


----------



## 4085

ask bb


----------



## rob177palmer

Well, the forum came good as usual with some invaluable guidance. Had a kind PM from @El carajillo that helped immensely.

If anyone is looking for the same answer - yes - the above photo was of the presurestat and a tiny twist of the screw changed boiler temperature and pressure. I am now running nicely above the red zone










The seals needed a regrease as the morning's shot volume / yield produced was way down and the espresso tasted horrific - was very pleased to see back up to full brewing pressure and yield after a grease and the cafelat seals looked perfect.

The two shots to reward myself for fixing the machine tasted amazing. I know that was mostly down to getting full brew pressure back, I am not sure whether it was a placebo, but they tasted better than I can remember for a while. I am thinking a higher temperature cannot hurt when using the light to medium roast beans I favour, so maybe partly that.

Anyway, back up and running


----------

